# creative speaker power issue



## Otar (Feb 11, 2008)

To start I don't know the exact model of the speakers, I am at work I can post it when I get home. But to by knowledge they are creative 5.1/7.1 compatable. The power sully goes into the sub and the volume/power remote plugs into the sub along with all the speakers. I have had the speakers for a few years, always worked fine but have always occasionally (usually when left on overnight and I am trying to sleep) made a loud thump from the sub. Almost like when you first turn them on you get a little pop but its much louder. Anyways recently it started not turning on one day and then the next day work fine. Checked the connections. All seem ok but where the adapter plugs in is a little lose but when I fiddle with it it doesn't seem to help. After working again for a few days it got to where it is now. The green light on the control looks off when its on but if the lights are off you can see a faint light. The speakers work to an extent. Very staticy and quiet. Seems wierd to me but almost like its getting not enough power... The adaptor is creative brand, model ua-1450 13.5v-5a. I even tried looking at inside the sub but a wire connected to the speaker wouldn't allow me to take the case completly off to get a good look. Any suggestions?


----------



## S-O-L (Apr 26, 2008)

Otar said:


> To start I don't know the exact model of the speakers, I am at work I can post it when I get home. But to by knowledge they are creative 5.1/7.1 compatable. The power sully goes into the sub and the volume/power remote plugs into the sub along with all the speakers. I have had the speakers for a few years, always worked fine but have always occasionally (usually when left on overnight and I am trying to sleep) made a loud thump from the sub. Almost like when you first turn them on you get a little pop but its much louder. Anyways recently it started not turning on one day and then the next day work fine. Checked the connections. All seem ok but where the adapter plugs in is a little lose but when I fiddle with it it doesn't seem to help. After working again for a few days it got to where it is now. The green light on the control looks off when its on but if the lights are off you can see a faint light. The speakers work to an extent. Very staticy and quiet. Seems wierd to me but almost like its getting not enough power... The adaptor is creative brand, model ua-1450 13.5v-5a. I even tried looking at inside the sub but a wire connected to the speaker wouldn't allow me to take the case completly off to get a good look. Any suggestions?



Okay, you have the same speaker system I have (or at least the same power supply). Creative Inspire 6.1 channel 6600. I have had it for probably 3 - 4 years. I had the same problems with the loud "thumps" that prevented me from sleeping. They got so bad that I had to remove the power cord from the subwoofer. Eventually they died like yours did (green light off even though the corded volume control is on, etc.) The fact that the green light is OFF leads me to believe that the power supply (and ac adaptor) has taken a crap. I've done numerous web searches for replacements and come up empty. Eventually I just sent Creative customer service an email requesting information on replacing the power supply. I am certainly out of warranty and am willing to pay for a reasonably priced replacement part. 
Anyway my knowledge of electronics is about average, so take anything I say with a grain of salt. But this is classic power supply faliure I am sure of it. 

Steve

P.S.
I too took apart the subwoofer. To check the wiring remove the fabric cover to the sub (it pops off). And take the sub out from the front. I tried removing it from the back as well, and I succeeded. However I couldn't reconnect the wires from the back, so I had to remove the subwoofer itself to reconnect the wires.


----------



## Otar (Feb 11, 2008)

thanks but i just bought new ones, took the sub appart looked little dark maybe fried a bit so got new ones  thanks though


----------



## Qui-Gon_Gene (Jul 26, 2008)

I also have an Inspire 6600 and am having the same problem as Otar had... It has gotten so bad that I cannot use the system for more than a couple of minutes before it cuts out. I have tested the voltage coming out of the power supply repeatedly, and it seems to be fine. I have also thoroughly cleaned the remote, so I'm starting to think that the problem may be a defective component on the circut board in the sub-box. I'm going to try bypassing the remote with jumpers next to see if it's the remote causing the problem... If anyone has more knowlege of this system and/or this problem I'd love to hear about it! I'm not in a position to go by a new surround system! Thanks in advance....


----------



## coolgunz (Nov 17, 2006)

Same problem here [re:UA-1450].

Creative says:

Purchasing a Speaker Power Adapter

This suggestion is only applicable for out of warranty Creative Speaker Systems. Please visit any electronics store near your area for the AC adapter. Make sure that the output Voltage and Ampere of the old adapter matches with the replacement unit.

http://support.creative.com/kb/ShowArticle.aspx?sid=64751

:wave:


----------

